# Carter Bros Coach Kits for $154, Ply or Plastic



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

(See my other thread for photos, etc.
http://forums.mylargescale.com/21-rolling-stock/59098-carter-brothers-coach-kits.html )

Harald Brosch at Lasergang just emailed me. It seems a few people took advantage of the cheap Euro exchange rate and ordered a few kits. Harald discovered that plywood prices have gone through the roof, so he revised his prices. He's also had to change shipping costs to 35.99 Euro for 1 or 2 kits.

The good news is that a coach without seats is 109 Euro (export - no German VAT) with 36 Euro shipping (1 or 2 kits,) and 109+36 = 145 Euro = $153.27 shipped. He is also willing to cut one in Styrene instead of wood.

Here's the full email thread from Harald, complete with a description of the "no openings". Email him if you want more details.


-----Original Message-----
From: Harald Brosch <[email protected]>
To: Peter T <[email protected]>
Sent: Mon, Nov 30, 2015 11:07 am
Subject: Re: Carter Bros Coaches

Thanks for asking

just packed two coaches - they are 4200 gr in total - means I cannot send a single kit for a 2 kg registered letter.

Shipping as parcels with DHL
up to 2 kits - 35,99 Euro
up to 4 kits - 47,99 Euro

Kits without doors or windows:

 Someone wanted the kits without openings for the windows in the clerestories.
Other kits - for conversions - are wanted without openings for the doors and windows.
Not engraved - totally missing.
Someone wanted such modifications - okay - I´ve done it.

Have done a few seats of 1 and 2mm polystyrene - works fine.

Therefore - lasering in polystyrene - same prices - is possible from now on.

Tschüß / Bye
Harald Brosch


Am 30.11.2015 um 16:42 schrieb Peter T:
Harald,

Still seems like a good deal. Only $115 per kit for the 109 Euro.
 
Shipping cost is the same ?

And what do you mean by " no door openings" ? Does that mean you provide a one-piece end with a fixed door that can't be opened? Same for "no window openings" ?


Pete



-----Original Message-----
From: Harald Brosch <[email protected]>
To: Peter T <[email protected]>
Sent: Mon, Nov 30, 2015 10:29 am
Subject: Re: Carter Bros Coaches

Moijn, hello

Just got the new prices for the Carter Coaches and Combines.

Only reason for the higher prices is the giant rise in prices for thin plywood
since I have done these kits a few years ago. :-(

New in 2015.11 - I can offer the same prices for kits made of plywood or
polystyrene

And I have some new versions of the kit 
See below the signature please





copied from
http://www.lasergang.de/Liste/index.shtml#1:20,3




Prices for Germany and European Union with taxes 
- for customers outside the European Union - like the USA - prices without German tax.

Carter Coaches and Combines developed by David Fletscher - Australia

New - Same prices for kits lasered of 1 and 2mm plywood or 1 and 2 mm polystyrene
Ab 12.2015 gleiche Preise bei Ausführung aus Poly oder Birkensperrholz


GB701 - Carter Brother Coach - planked
- incl Sitze - Stück 196,35 Euro incl MwSt
- incl seats - each 165,00 € without German Taxes

GB701 V2 - Carter Brother Coach - planked 
- incl Sitze - keine Fenster im Dachaufsatz - Stück 196,35 Euro incl MwSt
- incl seats - no window-openings in clerestories- each 165,00 € without German Taxes

GB701 V3 - Carter Brother Coach - planked 
- incl Sitze - keine Fenster im Dachaufsatz - keine Türöffnungen- Stück 196,35 Euro incl MwSt
- incl seats - no door-openings and no window-openings in clerestories- each 165,00 € without German Taxes

GB702 - Carter Brother Coach - planked
- ohne Sitze - Stück 129,71 Euro icl MwSt
- no seats - each 109,00 € without German taxes

GB702 V2 - Carter Brother Coach - planked
- ohne Sitze und Fensteröffnungen - Stück 129,71 Euro icl MwSt
- no seats and window-openings - each 109,00 € without German taxes

GB703 - Carter Brother Coach - board and batton
- incl Sitze - Stück 196,35 Euro incl MwSt
- incl seats - each 165,00 € without German Taxes

GB704 - Carter Brother Coach - board and batton
- ohne Sitze - Stück 129,71 Euro icl MwSt
- no seats - each 109,00 € without German taxes

GB705 - Carter Brother Combine - board and batton
- incl Sitze - Stück 190,40 Euro incl MwSt
- incl seats - each 160,00 without German Taxes

GB706 - Carter Brother Combine - board and batton
- ohne Sitze - Stück 129,71 Euro icl MwSt
- no seats - each 109,00 € without German taxes

GB707 - Carter Brother Combine - planked
- incl Sitze - Stück 190,40 Euro incl MwSt
- incl seats - each 160,00 without German Taxes

GB708 - Carter Brother Combine - planked
- ohne Sitze - Stück 129,71 Euro icl MwSt
- no seats - each 109,00 € without German taxes

GS709 - Set mit 6 Sitzbänken für Carter-Wagen inkl. Lehnen an beiden Seiten
- Preis 11,31 Euro icl. MwSt
6 seats - armrests on both sides - set 9,50 Euro without German taxes

Preise für die Carter-Coaches auf Eurobasis
Prices in Euro only, cause of the changes in the exchange rate 
Der Wechselkurs schwankt zu stark für eine Preisangabe in $. 

Bauanleitung unter / for buliding instructions available




Tschuess / bye
Harald Brosch

Lueneburger Strasse 43 - 21423 Winsen
Mobil: 0179-2121559 - Fax: 04131-64247 - Home: 04171-73907
Int. UmSt-Id-Nr: DE 246 183 610 

www.williwinsen.de - www.modulbahner.de - www.lasergang.de
www.deckenluke.de - www.eisenbahn-modulbau.de
www.hood.de/shop/14034/williwinsen.htm 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCo7P0oheEObbRXbUl5nMgeQ


----------



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess I ordered the kits just in time before the price increase. I am the person who ordered the kits with some of the windows and doors not cut. I am going to make a couple of baggage cars with 2 of the kits, and am going to modify the other 2 kits to be passenger cars made by Kimball (V&T), instead of Carter Bros.


----------

